# STAINLESS STEEL 6.4 für Medieval 2 - Woher?



## Jagiełło (9. Juni 2012)

*STAINLESS STEEL 6.4 für Medieval 2 - Woher?*

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal wieder die TW-Mod "Stainless Steel" zocken (aktuelle Version 6.4. auf der Basis von 6.3., man braucht beide). Leider finde ich keinen Download. Ich hatte es immer über Links bei *twcenter.net* geladen (ist momentan/dauerhaft down). Wenn jemand eine brauchbare Quelle hat (bevorzugt Gamefront), bitte die Links posten. Bitte keine Torrents.

P.S.: Es ist wirklich eine super Mod...

Edit: 

*6.4. hab ich schon mal...* SS6.4.exe | Game Front

Auf Gamefront gab es die 6.3er-Files auch, nur werden sie bei den MTW2-Mods nicht mehr angezeigt, weder beim Hauptspiel noch beim Add-on Kingdoms. Ob das schon immer so war oder die Files gelöscht wurden, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich immer externe Links benutzt habe. Über die Gamefront-Suche komme ich leider auch nicht dran (keine Treffer).

Medieval 2 Total War Kingdoms | Files | Modifications | Game Front
Medieval 2 Total War | Files | Modifications | Game Front

So, nach längerer Suche hat sich *die 6.3 auf moddl.com aufgefunden*. Hoffentlich läuft's Stainless Steel 6.3 Full Install - Moddl

VG,

Jagiełło


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: STAINLESS STEEL 6.4 für Medieval 2 - Woher?*

Dann mal viel Spaß, hoffe es läuft


----------

